# System resource conflict (???).. need HELP

## zbrozlo

Hello, I need help with some stuff. I`ve got double processor motherboard HP Netserver E60 series, with two PIIIs 500 Mhz, nVidia Geforce 4MX 440 8x AGP video,  embedded Network Interface ( switched off in BIOS ) + PCI Ethernet card and kind of noname PCI sound card, based on FM801-AU chip. I`ve got a problem with ALSA : couldn`t load proper modules.

Here is result of lspci -v

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

        Memory at <unassigned> (32-bit, prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 1.0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 128

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=80

        Memory behind bridge: f5000000-f5ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f8000000-fbffffff

00:04.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:04.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        I/O ports at 1c20 [size=16]

00:04.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at 1c00 [size=32]

00:04.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

00:05.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AHA-2940U/UW / AHA-39xx / AIC-7895 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Adaptec AHA-2940U/2940UW Dual AHA-394xAU/AUW/AUWD AIC-7895B

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]

        Memory at f4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 20000000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

00:05.1 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AHA-2940U/UW / AHA-39xx / AIC-7895 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Adaptec AHA-2940U/2940UW Dual AHA-394xAU/AUW/AUWD AIC-7895B

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at 1400 [size=256]

        Memory at f4001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RT8139

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at 1800 [size=256]

        Memory at f4002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21152 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 57

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=36

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 18

        Memory at f5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

02:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Fortemedia, Inc Xwave QS3000A [FM801] (rev b2)

        Subsystem: Fortemedia, Inc FM801 PCI Audio

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

```

and /etc/init.d/alsasound restart result

```

* Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1254: No soundcards found...                                 [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                 [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!                     [ ok ]

```

alsaconf found fm801 card,  wrote : OK, sound driver is configured. 

but after that previously listed messages were displayed.

lsmod prints : 

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            36800  0

snd_mixer_oss          13536  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            27776  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5600  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41264  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_fm801              13216  0

snd_ac97_codec         83620  1 snd_fm801

snd_ac97_bus            2016  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                60868  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_fm801,snd_ac97_codec

snd_page_alloc          7176  1 snd_pcm

snd_opl3_lib            8320  1 snd_fm801

snd_timer              17124  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib

snd_hwdep               6436  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         6208  1 snd_fm801

snd_rawmidi            17216  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          5480  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

snd                    39524  13 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_fm801,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib,snd_timer,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

nvidia               4545044  12

```

dmesg :

```

(..)

ALSA /root/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /root/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /root/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /root/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /root/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /root/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:250: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /root/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /root/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /root/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /root/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /root/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /root/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:250: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /root/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

(these lines were many many times displayed, then )

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:2037: AC'97 0 does not respond - RESET

ALSA /root/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /root/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:2046: AC'97 0 access is not valid [0x0], removing mixer.

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:04.0 disabled

FM801: probe of 0000:02:04.0 failed with error -5

```

After few checks on some other machines, I`m quiet sure, that card works fine.

I`ve wrote to alsa project bugtrack. The only purpose of not-working could be, that lspci -v displays:

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 18

        Memory at f5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

02:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Fortemedia, Inc Xwave QS3000A [FM801] (rev b2)

        Subsystem: Fortemedia, Inc FM801 PCI Audio

        [b]Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at <unassigned> [disabled][/b]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

```

So it means that IRQ 18 is assigned to both Soundcard and Graphic. But if i`m not wrong it not necesserily means something is wrong, but why I/O ports are unassigned ( or disabled ?).

The second thing is, that in DOS/Windows soundcards usually were assigned to IRQ 5, and in my system IRQ 5 is assigned to SCSI built-in controller, which can`t be switched off :/ ( even in BIOS i didn`t found such option ) ? Could it be a source of problem ? Maybe You know anyt method of changing assigned IRQs, or just a way to make ALSA running ?? Please help, I`m third week without music !

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zbrozlo,

First the good news, PCI is designed to share interrupts, so thats not a problem. As you have IRQa aover 15, you have APIC support in use too, thats a good thing because it gives you more IRQs.  Your kernel modules loaded ok too.

Lets start the investigations from there then.  What do you have in /dev/snd and in /dev/sound ?

The /dev/snd is your ALSA kernel interface and /dev/sound the OSS emulated interface provided by ALSA.

While we are looking, is your normal user in the audio group ?

Have you managed to build both kernel alsa and alsa-drivers, its not easy but it can be done.

What does lspci -n say for your sound card?

Thats the line starting 02:04.0

----------

## zbrozlo

```

zbrozlo # ls /dev/snd

seq  timer

zbrozlo # ls /dev/sound

sequencer  sequencer2

```

I`m running normal user 'zbrozlo' + console with 'su', both root, and 'zbrozlo' are in audio group

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Have you managed to build both kernel alsa and alsa-drivers, its not easy but it can be done.
> 
> 

 

Hmm nope  :Neutral:  is there any guide how to do it ? I though alsa built by 'emerge' shouldn`t be build when alsa is compiled inside kernel ?

```

zbrozlo pci # lspci -n

(...)

02:04.0 0401: 1319:0801 (rev b2)

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zbrozlo,

Thats the right kernel module for your sound card but the important things in /dev/snd and /dev/sound are missing.

Do you have any errors in dmesg related to sound ?

I suggest that you use the kernel provided ALSA made as modules, in place of alsa-driver. Evey now an again alsa-driver and the kernel fail to work togther.

At least if you use the alsa provided in the kernel you know the two have been tested together.

----------

## zbrozlo

Hmm I`ve tested alsa provided with kernel and results were similar... not the same, but very very similar. I`ll just unemerge alsa-driver, recompile my kernel with alsa and then I`ll write again. Uh, could it be problem connected with gcc ? I`ve got 3.4, pretty old .. maybe first I should emerge 'fresh' gcc ?

----------

## zbrozlo

Still doesn`t work. After unmerging alsa-driver and recompiling kernel without SCSI and WITH alsa ( and even OSS ) support, I`ve also removed alsasound from default runlevel. 

dmesg :

```

Linux version 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 (root@zbrozlo) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #6 SMP Sat Nov 25 00:52:23 CET 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000eac00 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017ff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017ff0000 - 0000000017fffc00 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017fffc00 - 0000000018000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffeac00 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

383MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f6e40

On node 0 totalpages: 98288

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 94192 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.2 present.

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: HP       Product ID: E 60         APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #1 6:7 APIC version 17

Processor #0 6:7 APIC version 17

I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Processors: 2

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 18000000:e6c00000)

Detected 501.173 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 98288

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdc2

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 385720k/393152k available (2133k kernel code, 6944k reserved, 881k data, 156k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1002.98 BogoMIPS (lpj=5014937)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0387fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0387fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU serial number disabled.

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

CPU0: Intel Pentium III (Katmai) stepping 03

Booting processor 1/0 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1002.29 BogoMIPS (lpj=5011494)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0387fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0387fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU serial number disabled.

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel Pentium III (Katmai) stepping 03

Total of 2 processors activated (2005.28 BogoMIPS).

ExtINT not setup in hardware but reported by MP table

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=2877

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdad2, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 8000-803f claimed by PIIX4 ACPI

PCI quirk: region e800-e80f claimed by PIIX4 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7110] at 0000:00:04.0

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:04.2[D] -> IRQ 19

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:05.0[A] -> IRQ 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:05.1[B] -> IRQ 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:09.0[A] -> IRQ 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:01:00.0[A] -> IRQ 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:02:04.0[A] -> IRQ 16

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@fc000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f5000000-f5ffffff

  PREFETCH window: f8000000-fbffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp 0000:00:09.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:00:09.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0x1800, 00:0e:2e:75:59:c5, IRQ 17

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:04.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1c20-0x1c27, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1c28-0x1c2f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: SAMSUNG SV4084H, ATA DISK drive

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

hdb: LG CD-RW CED-8120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: Maxtor 2B010H1, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 79730784 sectors (40822 MB) w/426KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2

hdc: max request size: 512KiB

hdc: 19746720 sectors (10110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1 hdc2 hdc3

hdb: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:04.2: irq 19, io base 0x00001c00

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 00:47:06 Nov 25 2006

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC).

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:04.0 to 64

Primary AC'97 codec not found

AC'97 interface is busy (1)

AC'97 interface is busy (1)

AC'97 interface is busy (1)

AC'97 interface is busy (1)

AC'97 interface is busy (1)

AC'97 interface is busy (1)

AC'97 interface is busy (1)

AC'97 interface is busy (1)

< here is maaaaaaaaaaaaany many times the same : AC'97 interface is busy (1) >

AC'97 interface is busy (1)

AC'97 interface is busy (1)

AC'97 0 does not respond - RESET

AC'97 interface is busy (1)

AC'97 interface is busy (1)

AC'97 0 access is not valid [0x0], removing mixer.

FM801: probe of 0000:02:04.0 failed with error -5

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (3071 buckets, 24568 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

ReiserFS: hdc2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdc2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal params: device hdc2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdc2: checking transaction log (hdc2)

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 1926, last_flushed_trans_id 79622

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal-1006: found valid transaction start offset 115964118918, len 79623 id 18

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 341978181011334, trans_id 1

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 115964118918, len 47 mount_id -1069337984

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1955

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 90194315171, len 47 mount_id -1069337984

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1978

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 73014446010, len 47 mount_id -1069337984

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1997

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 167503726541, len 47 mount_id -1069337984

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 2038

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 25769805814, len 47 mount_id -1069337984

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 2046

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 446676600830, len 0 mount_id -1069337984

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal-1146: journal_read_trans skipping because 0 is != newest_mount_id 47

ReiserFS: hdc2: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 48

ReiserFS: hdc2: replayed 5 transactions in 0 seconds

ReiserFS: hdc2: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 156k freed

Adding 578332k swap on /dev/hdc3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:578332k

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:56:04 PDT 2006

```

on BIOS summary, before grub starts, BIOS is seeing my Sound device, but it has no IRQ assigned. I think it is worth to add, that all PCI slot related things in BIOS are set to AUTO.

I don`t know what`s wrong.. maybe I`ve forgot about something in configuration ?

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.18-gentoo-r2

# Sat Nov 25 00:46:32 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

# CONFIG_SECCOMP is not set

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=m

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_SIP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=y

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=y

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SPLASH is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

CONFIG_SND_FM801=y

# CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X_BOOL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y

# CONFIG_OSS_OBSOLETE_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_HID is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

#

# DMA Clients

#

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=m

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INOTIFY is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

I`ll be thankful for any advice :/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zbrozlo,

A few things,  as you sound card is PCI, the BIOS should not show any specific IRQ for it. Thats only needed with ISA bus sound devices. Indicating Auto or Yes if you have a Yes/No choice would be good.

Does your BIOS have an option for resetting the PCI data? Its normally off, you set it to on and the BIOS does an extra step on boot, just once, and sets the option to off again. Its related to assigning PCI resources. I'm afraid I forget its proper name.

Run 

```
uname -a
```

to check the kernel build date and time. Are you running the kernel you thing you are ?

Lastly, build sound as modules, not built in. It won't make it work any better but it allows the use of 

```
modprobe -r <module> modprobe <module> <params>
```

to try to make it work. Your kernel needs to support module unloading too.

----------

## zbrozlo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A few things, as you sound card is PCI, the BIOS should not show any specific IRQ for it. Thats only needed with ISA bus sound devices. Indicating Auto or Yes if you have a Yes/No choice would be good.
> 
> Does your BIOS have an option for resetting the PCI data? Its normally off, you set it to on and the BIOS does an extra step on boot, just once, and sets the option to off again. Its related to assigning PCI resources. I'm afraid I forget its proper name. 

 

No, BIOS have no such an option, but have an option to reserve INTA for specific PCI slots ( what's INTA ? ) 

```

zbrozlo # uname -a

Linux zbrozlo 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 #6 SMP Sat Nov 25 00:52:23 CET 2006 i686 Pentium III (Katmai) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Yes, it`s right kernel. 

Hmm so You want me to recompile kernel without alsa and emerge alsa-driver once more ?  Hmm ok.. i`ll do it

Should in Device Drivers --> Bus Options --> PCI Access mode be any  specific access mode, or ANY ?

----------

## zbrozlo

dmesg result after recompiling kernel without alsa , emerge alsa-driver , alsaconf and alsasound start :

```

zbrozlo linuxdcpp # dmesg

ver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface

is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:250: AC'97 interface

is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface

is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface

is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface

is busy (1)

(..)

and so on

(..)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface                         is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface                         is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface                         is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface                         is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface                         is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:250: AC'97 interface                         is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface                         is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface                         is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface                         is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface                         is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface                         is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:250: AC'97 interface                         is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface                         is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:2037: AC'97 0 does not respond                         - RESET

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface                         is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface                         is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:2046: AC'97 0 access is not va                        lid [0x0], removing mixer.

FM801: probe of 0000:02:04.0 failed with error -5

```

```

zbrozlo # lsmod

snd_pcm_oss            36608  0

snd_mixer_oss          13344  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            27584  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5408  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41072  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_fm801              12512  0

snd_ac97_codec         81520  1 snd_fm801

snd_pcm                59108  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_fm801,snd_ac97_codec

snd_page_alloc          6984  1 snd_pcm

snd_ac97_bus            1824  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_opl3_lib            8128  1 snd_fm801

snd_timer              16932  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib

snd_hwdep               6244  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         6016  1 snd_fm801

snd_rawmidi            17024  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          5288  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

snd                    38756  13 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_fm801,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib,snd_timer,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

nvidia               4544180  12

```

so all modules are loaded ?? even snd_fm801.. ?? and alsamixer prints : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

----------

## zbrozlo

Ok, I`ve just unemerged alsa-driver, and recompiled kernel with alsa, NOT built-in (*),  but as a modules (M). Now:

```

zbrozlo pci # modprobe snd_fm801

FATAL: Error inserting snd_fm801 (/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/alsa-driver/pci/snd-fm801.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```

zbrozlo # dmesg

(...)

snd_fm801: no version magic, tainting kernel.

snd_fm801: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_fm801: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

```

And once again I`ve checked, that I AM using just compiled kernel :/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zbrozlo,

Hmm ... Much better.

```
snd_verbose_printk
```

is an ALSA debug option in the kernel. Turn it off and rebuild your kernel again.

 *Quote:*   

> no version magic, tainting kernel 

 is a little worrying. It means the kernel cannot check if the module was built for your kernel or not. We know it was, so its not a problem for now.

----------

## zbrozlo

 *Quote:*   

> Turn it off and rebuild your kernel again. 

 

Hmm do You mean to remove ( comment it up ) from .config ? Hmm strange thing is, that CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is commented up ( so it is not set ? )

Here is fragment of my .config

```

(...)

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

#CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

```

----------

## zbrozlo

Oh no ! look at this :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                                   │ │
> 
>   │ │                  <M>   Sequencer support                                                                 │ │
> ...

 

Now modprobe snd-fm801 gives no output, but dmesg :

```

(...)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:250: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA sound/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:1923: AC'97 0 does not respond - RESET

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA sound/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:1932: AC'97 0 access is not valid [0x0], removing mixer.

FM801: probe of 0000:02:04.0 failed with error -5

```

AGAIN  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zbrozlo,

```
/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/fm801.c:281
```

Is very odd.

Thats alsa-driver being built, not a kernel module trying to load.

The modules will be in /usr/lib/`uname -r`/ somewhere and alsa-driver should be nowhere to be seen. That suggests you are running the wrong kernel.

Nothing is ever loaded from /var/tmp/portage

----------

## zbrozlo

Hmm yes, Youre right, it become so after marking printk in kernel config hmm.. I`ll try again to recompile kernel :/ It`s really strange  :Neutral: 

Ok, now result is the same, but  path is ok now:

```
 

(...)

ALSA sound/pci/fm801.c:277: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA sound/pci/fm801.c:277: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA sound/pci/fm801.c:277: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA sound/pci/fm801.c:277: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA sound/pci/fm801.c:246: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA sound/pci/fm801.c:277: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA sound/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:1923: AC'97 0 does not respond - RESET

ALSA sound/pci/fm801.c:277: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA sound/pci/fm801.c:277: AC'97 interface is busy (1)

ALSA sound/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:1932: AC'97 0 access is not valid [0x0], removing mixer.

FM801: probe of 0000:02:04.0 failed with error -5

```

It seems that problem is in loading snd_fm801 :/ 

```

zbrozlo # modprobe -v snd-fm801

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-lib.ko

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-bus.ko

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/pci/snd-fm801.ko

```

So no errors, but dmesg brings up info bout AC97 codec errors ( as You can see in listing )

```

zbrozlo # alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

```

----------

## zbrozlo

IRQ handler type mismatch for IRQ 0

 [<c0133540>] setup_irq+0x159/0x166

 [<c02e8b00>] snd_fm801_interrupt+0x0/0x122

 [<c01336ae>] request_irq+0x80/0x96

 [<c02e9737>] snd_fm801_create+0xab/0x18c

 [<c02e988c>] snd_card_fm801_probe+0x74/0x1ab

 [<c025ed23>] __driver_attach+0x0/0x5d

 [<c0205417>] pci_call_probe+0xa/0xc

 [<c0205447>] __pci_device_probe+0x2e/0x3f

 [<c0205476>] pci_device_probe+0x1e/0x30

 [<c025ec7e>] driver_probe_device+0x44/0x95

 [<c025ed5b>] __driver_attach+0x38/0x5d

 [<c025e456>] bus_for_each_dev+0x35/0x59

 [<c025ed91>] driver_attach+0x11/0x13

 [<c025ed23>] __driver_attach+0x0/0x5d

 [<c025e843>] bus_add_driver+0x52/0x84

 [<c0205602>] __pci_register_driver+0x3e/0x4b

 [<c044a7b9>] do_initcalls+0x53/0xe4

 [<c01343f0>] register_irq_proc+0x72/0x97

 [<c01002fa>] init+0x0/0x132

 [<c0100343>] init+0x49/0x132

 [<c0100e01>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

unable to grab IRQ -1

its dmesg result

----------

